# Food Safety News - 05/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 27, 2021)

*Dates link in Hepatitis A outbreak enabled action before Ramadan*
By Joe Whitworth on May 27, 2021 12:03 am Findings that a hepatitis A outbreak was linked to dates allowed action to be taken before the start of Ramadan, likely reducing the number of people affected, according to a study. Public Health England (PHE) and the Food Standards Agency (FSA) are investigating the hepatitis A virus (HAV) outbreak linked to eating Medjool dates from... Continue Reading


*FDA outbreak investigations continue*
By News Desk on May 27, 2021 12:02 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. This week’s table includes the conclusion of an E. coli O145:H28 outbreak. The FDA reports that 16 people were sickened in the... Continue Reading


*Meat slicer linked to Listeria infections in Italian hospital*
By News Desk on May 27, 2021 12:01 am A contaminated meat slicer was behind four Listeria infections in an Italian hospital in late 2020, according to a study. Researchers said it was the first report of an outbreak of listeriosis caused by sequence type (ST) 451 in Italy. Infections involved one immunocompromised and three cancer patients in different units of a hospital in the... Continue Reading


*Almost 34 tons of beef jerky recalled because of misbranding, undeclared sesame*
By News Desk on May 26, 2021 06:58 pm A California company is recalling more than 67,800 pounds of beef jerky because of misbranding and undeclared sesame oil, according to a recall notice posted by the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). Legacy Food Company Inc. of Rancho Cucamonga, CA, produced the beef jerky on various dates from July 20, 2020 through May... Continue Reading


*More added to patient list in E. coli outbreak tied to organic yogurt*
By News Desk on May 26, 2021 05:35 pm An E. coli outbreak linked to locally produced organic yogurt is growing, with 15 people now confirmed infected. Eleven of the patients are children. Washington State health officials report nine of the patients have required hospitalization and four have developed the potentially deadly kidney complication known as hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS). No deaths have been... Continue Reading


*Judge’s ruling on Stewart Parnell’s motion to vacate likely won’t come until July or later*
By Dan Flynn on May 26, 2021 10:59 am ALBANY, GA –After 13 and three-quarters hours of testimony in Stewart Parnell’s hearing to vacate the 22 years remaining on his sentence, it isn’t over. Government objections helped keep one expert witness from testifying at the evidentiary hearing held Monday and Tuesday at the C.B. King federal courthouse in Albany, GA. In court filings just... Continue Reading


----------

